# YAY!! Super Bowl commercial



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Woohooo!! I guess the Dorito's Commercial with the goat got the most votes. I was Happy to see it!:clap:


----------



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

We were too. It was great. 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

YAY!! Go goats!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool! We don't have TV but I have it saved on my computer..I just watched it for the 50th time and laughed out loud (again!)


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I missed it..i dont' watch superbowl..but hubby and kids told me bout it so i youtube it..loved it..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that's great! When did they show it? We turned the tv on, but didn't really pay attention - I was cooking a late dinner. We sat through the half time show while at the table, but after that we all went our seperate ways and hubby is watching cartoons LOL


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Yay!!! I love that one! :clap:


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww that's great! When did they show it? We turned the tv on, but didn't really pay attention - I was cooking a late dinner. We sat through the half time show while at the table, but after that we all went our seperate ways and hubby is watching cartoons LOL


It was the second or third commercial. I almost missed it, myself. I got a little giddy! lol


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

love it .


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Yay!!!! Everyone loves goats!!!!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

They were talking about the Super Bowl commercials on TMZ last night.
The guy says, "I liked the one with the donkey." 
He meant the goat one, and boy were they razzing him over it too...LOL!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Had to rewinded it a couple of times. 2 funny


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL...a donkey!? LOL


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I voted!!!!!!


----------

